# Chipped Tooth



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm not sure how, but Comet chipped his adult tooth. The tooth doesn't look cracked and doesn't seem to bother him. Should I be taking him to the vet? Is this something that will require fixing? Given that it's a Sunday I figured I would ask while I wait for the vet to open tomorrow.

(He doesn't chew antlers or anything very hard. He has been known to chew an ice cube or two and tries to chew on all sorts of things he isn't allowed and I stop him when he tries.)


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

Anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm certainly not an expert, but if the damage is just the tiny chip at the top it's probably not going to cause any health problems. If the tooth is cracked more than what I can see in the photo, that would be a different story. I had a boy that broke one of his canines about halfway down and we never had any further complications other than it being funny looking. I couldn't afford to have the root canal and crown done at that stage of my life, and my own experience with root canals has been less than positive. 
For peace of mind I would consult your vet, but I wouldn't stress over it.


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

I looked carefully and it doesn't look like it's cracked at all. I also held a flashlight against it and couldn't see anything. But, yes, I'll definitely check with my vet. 

Thank you, kellyguy, for your input!


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

He has a beautiful smile. I worry constantly about mine because he is obsessed with rocks and sticks. The sticks I can understand, but what is it about rocks that they feel compelled to eat?


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Get Comet to a vet asap. I have just gone through this:

Advice on *Root Canal* or Pulpectomy - Golden Retriever Forum

Brisby also broke the tip off her lower canine. I did not update my original thread as there seemed to be little interest.

When I first noticed the chipped tooth I didn't think much of it as the tip was broken off. About a month later I took her for her annual check up and mentioned this to my vet. He took a look and determined that the pulp on the tooth was exposed and referred us to a veterinary specialist, Dr Sharon French in Toronto.

Long story short, had I had her seen immediately within 2 weeks of the break we could have had a less invasive endodontic treatment and avoided a root canal. Suffice it to say, I didn't know this and as a result, the procedure cost $2K, which unfortunately was not covered by my pet insurance.

Have your vet check to see if the pulp on the canine is exposed and if it is, get a referral to a veterinary dental specialist asap. 

I thought Brisby was in no discomfort as she didn't show any sign of it, however Dr French assured me that she was in pain. She also said that the canal in the canine teeth are closer to the tip of the tooth in young dogs and the canal recedes as the dog ages...had Brisby been older, a root canal probably would not have been necessary. Extraction of canine teeth is also not recommended because of both the position in that jaw and the depth of the root of the tooth. She also said that leaving a tooth with pulp exposed can lead to serious problems going forward.

I hope that Comet has no pulp exposed on the tooth and that a simpler treatment will keep that tooth intact. 

Please keep us posted...good luck!!


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

Yaichi's Mom said:


> Get Comet to a vet asap. I have just gone through this… I hope that Comet has no pulp exposed on the tooth and that a simpler treatment will keep that tooth intact.


I'll definitely call my vet tomorrow! Thank you!

Yiachi's Mom, could you see the exposed pulp? I'll call the vet regardless, just wondering. When I look at the tooth and shine a flashlight against it, it just looks like a normal tooth. Either way, I'll let the vet decide… I'm just wondering if there is anything I can see with the naked eye. 

Thank you for the insight!


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

When I examined Brisby's tooth prior to going to the vet, I didn't see anything but a chipped canine. Even in the vet's office, I really didn't see much. 

Look to see if you can see a tiny bit of pink in the center of the top of the tooth where it is chipped. My guess is that if there is a crack internally from the chip going into the pulp it could also be problematic. A veterinary dentist will likely have to take an xray of the tooth to confirm the damage, however if it needs treatment and sealing you will save yourself a lot of $$ if you don't wait like I did...I didn't know any better.

Please let us know what your vet says.


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

I'll definitely keep you posted!


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

On our Golden's this is real common because we used to let them chew on Nylabones and Anlers. These breaks you show have not caused our dogs to have any problems. I would not worry unless they start showing pain or swelling. 

Watch out for molars on the sides of their mouth, you usually cannot tell if the tooth gets a crack in it, but in time it will become painful and/or swollen, if this happens the vet will take out the tooth and put them on antibiotics. Just keep them away from Nylabones, Antlers, and Rocks..OMG....my dogs like rocks of they can get them to chew on....

Good Luck


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi All, I promised I would provide an update... and I forgot to! 

I took Comet to a canine dentist. He checked out his tooth and said it's absolutely fine. The break wasn't low enough to cause any issue or expose any pulp. Ahhhh... sign of relieve! I'm glad I went though because now I know it's fine and I don't have to play the waiting/worrying game.

On a side note, he did tell me that I should avoid antler chews. Comet wasn't chewing an antler and I honestly don't know how he chipped his tooth. But the dentist said that antlers are too hard and he doesn't recommend them.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

So very glad to hear that. Comet has beautiful teeth and now some added character to his smile. I always worry about my pup Duffy as he absolutely has a fixation on rocks. He's very sneaky when he gets one and I can tell in an instant that he has something that he knows I'll take away because he avoids eye contact and tries to take it back inside to surreptitiously enjoy his ill gotten gain.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Loukia said:


> Hi All, I promised I would provide an update... and I forgot to!
> 
> I took Comet to a canine dentist. He checked out his tooth and said it's absolutely fine. The break wasn't low enough to cause any issue or expose any pulp. Ahhhh... sign of relieve! I'm glad I went though because now I know it's fine and I don't have to play the waiting/worrying game.
> 
> On a side note, he did tell me that I should avoid antler chews. Comet wasn't chewing an antler and I honestly don't know how he chipped his tooth. But the dentist said that antlers are too hard and he doesn't recommend them.


So glad to hear that Comet's canine is fine!! 

Another item to avoid is sticks and especially frozen sticks. Dr French, DVM Veterinary specialist informed me that sticks and especially frozen ones cause many fractured molars and other dental problems....and yes, antlers are a no-no too.


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

Yaichi's Mom said:


> Another item to avoid is sticks and especially frozen sticks...


Thank you for letting me know. I try not to let him eat sticks at all, but he LOVES them and is always after them. Given our weather in Michigan right now, there are plenty of frozen sticks to be had (if I let him). I'll be extra careful.


----------

